# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Εκθέσεις και Εκδηλώσεις >  Μνήμες Πλοίων Liberty

## sv1xv

Μνήμες Πλοίων Liberty - Έκθεση ζωγραφικής του καπετάν Γιάννη Γιαπαλάκη στην Τεργέστη, 2 - 8 Οκτωβρίου 2017

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/story/128...ploion-liberty

.

----------

